# prettiest tarantula?



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

What kind of tarantula would you say is the most appealing to eye, like colouring etc? 

emily: victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I have to admit Costa Rican Zebras - Giant white knees or* A. Seemani (*could not get the italics) are it for me:flrt:


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

I have got a few favourites,
GBB, Versicolor, adult Cyriopagopus schioedtei, Pamphobeteus slings, most pokies especially, P regalis, and P rufilata, the list goes on. 
I think my all time favourite though has to be the Blue fang.


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

One of the pokies - not just for the colours but also the patterns - I can't pick my favourite but it could be _formosa_ at a push.


----------



## Pincer (Dec 2, 2010)

Brachypelma Albiceps


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Pincer said:


> Brachypelma Albiceps


^^ stunning spider ^^

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but in my opinion Brachypelma boehmei and Cyriocosmus elegans hold the title for the most beautiful tarantula spiders in my eyes.
-P


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Pincer said:


> Brachypelma Albiceps


Have to agree with you there, a beautiful and hugely underrated spider.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

for me, it's gotta be the good old H.maculata


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

P. subfusca, although it's hard to pick just one.


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

Lampropelma violaceopes is nice. I do also agree with the above about Cyriocosmus elegans too though, that little love heart on the abdomen is very cool


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

Look out old H.mac is back!


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

malky201 said:


> Look out old H.mac is back!
> 
> image


These are pretty but my god are they lethal!!!


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

poecilotheria mettalica or subfusca...


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Lukethegecko said:


> poecilotheria mettalica or subfusca...



Oooo good choice :2thumb:


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

THIS ONE :2thumb:










​


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Pincer said:


> Brachypelma Albiceps


I've got juve albiceps, I had wanted one for ages and finally picked one up at BTS '09 and its the ugliest T I have. Can't wait til it gets its proper adult colours.

I'm going to go with Avicularia minatrix for my prettiest.


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

invertasnakes said:


> THIS ONE :2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> ​


Fair play that water pic u put up yesterday was yummy!!!


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a soft spot for tiger rumps, cyclosternum fasciatum, hoping to get a couple at bts show in may!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Megophembe mesmoles!


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> Megophembe mesmoles!


whats that :S


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Google it there black and Orange I may have spelt it wrong for me there the best looking closely followed by Singapore blues and chilobrachys sp Aladdin


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> Google it there black and Orange I may have spelt it wrong for me there the best looking closely followed by Singapore blues and chilobrachys sp Aladdin


Google doesnt understand it lol!


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

P.irminia or A.geniculata .


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Bexzini said:


> Google doesnt understand it lol!


It will do now here copy and paste this 

megaphobema mesomelas


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Mutley.100 said:


> P.irminia or A.geniculata .


With u on the geniculata there quality to love mine


----------



## Swamp Thing (Apr 4, 2011)

Cobalts....and honestly after a molt my chileans are gorgeous.


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> With u on the geniculata there quality to love mine


Ahh they are quite cool actually! I got 2 a.geniculata slings and they already show some amazing colouration


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Versicolor
Irminia
GBB
subfusca
regalis 
rufilata
a genic 
bicoloratum
Boehemi
smithi
cambridgei 
could keep going really there all amazing lookers


----------



## The snake (Nov 24, 2009)

_Avicularia diversipes
_Amazon Sapphire Pink Toe, these are nice but also like a lot of the tigers


----------



## peterparker (Nov 11, 2010)

Any Avic sling and adult due to being such pretty things as slings and just as pretty as adults.

Pamphobeteus machala
Brachypelma albiceps
B.Emilia
B.Bohemi
infact IMO most Brachypelmas are stunning but can be a bit drab/dull as slings, def sexier when adult
C.peresmilezi
C.elegans
Psalmopoeus irminia & cambridgei
And to be really contraversial the Grammastola rosea and the G aureostriata
I think the good old G rosey's are beautiful when you look closely, at a distance they look pretty brown and boring but up close when you see the bronzy pinks showing and fluffy appearance they're lovely T's

and I'm pretty sure ask me next year and I'll have another half a doz to add to list:lol2:


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Cyriocosmus ritae, lil stunners


----------



## billsy (Nov 29, 2008)

Avicularia diverispes, absolutely stunning, much prettier than any p.mettalica or m.balfouri i've ever seen!

:2thumb:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Annandaliella albolimbatus - love the white metatarsus!
Encyocratella olivacea - nuff said!
Ischnocolus triangulifer - look like they are made out of solid gold
Idiothele mira
Megaphobema mesomelas
Hapalopus triseriatus
Pterinochilus murinus 'silver'

there are so many more! :lol2:


----------



## guruphil (Oct 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Encyocratella olivacea - nuff said!


My gosh, another person who knows the species? LOL


----------



## bryan357 (Jul 1, 2010)

I am amazed that noone has mentioned G pulchra. A freshly moulted brazilian black is an awsome sight.


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh, forgot the Irodapelma seladoneum


----------



## guruphil (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah I'd love an I. seladonium. Apparently they're really hard to breed into the hobby as the boy/girl ratio is ridiculously unbalanced


----------



## InvertWorld (Apr 8, 2011)

I say either the A. Versicolor, or P. Metallica.


----------



## Amazonia (Mar 6, 2011)

So many beautiful spiders! I'm having fun googling all the names!


----------

